# Erster Gaming-PC-Eigenbau Hardware-Beratung (600 - 750€)



## Pawuun (30. Januar 2015)

*Erster Gaming-PC-Eigenbau Hardware-Beratung (600 - 750€)*

Moinsen Jungs und Mädels,

ich möchte demnächst einen eigenen Gaming-PC zusammenbauen, informiere mich aber erst seit kurzem in der Materie. Entsprechend habe von vielen Sachen noch nicht so viel Ahnung und hoffe auf eure Hilfe.

Mein Hauptziel ist es Witcher 3 halbwegs vernünftig zocken zu können. Ich muss keine Ultra-Werte und FPS über 60 haben, aber wenn der PC das Spiel stabil zwischen 30 und 60 FPS auf hohen Einstellungen schafft, wäre ich sehr glücklich. Ich bin bereit zwischen 600 und 750 Euro auszugeben. Hier sind mal die beiden Builds, die ich bisher habe:

Für knapp 716 Euro:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220eea5afb29aec769d5f47c89ac5f07c12b2274556cb

Für knapp 600 Euro:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220b525b615e9f9c68f68c05a56bee4175d261acf61c9

Ich hab mich bei beiden für den 8320 entschieden, weil der weniger Strom fressen soll als der 8350, außerdem soll das Übertakten mit entsprechenden Tools auch nicht so schwer sein. Trotz der geringen Preisdifferenz fühle ich mich daher mit dieser Wahl etwas wohler. 

Beim zweiten Build hab ich mich für ein gedämmtes Case entschieden, weil einige Käufer von großer Lautstärkeentwicklung bei der Grafikkarte berichtet haben.

Bei beiden Fällen bin ich mir etwas unsicher, was die Mainboards angeht. Asus soll ja stabiler sein, aber diese beiden bieten noch die Möglichkeit später Crossfire mit zwei gleichwertigen Grakas zu nutzen (jeweils 2x PCIe x16) und sind auch deutlich günstiger als das M5A97.

Wenn ich weniger ausgeben könnte und trotzdem angemessene Ergebnisse erreichen könnte, wäre ich natürlich auch zufrieden. Es wäre also toll, wenn ihr mir vielleicht sagen könntet, wo ich noch was verändern sollte und warum. Mit positiver Bestätigung, dass das alles so funktionieren sollte, kann ich natürlich auch leben  .  

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2015)

Der Warenkorb ist der gleiche, oder guck ich falsch? Vermutlich wurde das mit Cookies Deinem Zugang gleichgeschaltet oder so.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle lieber nen Intel Core i5 nehmen - die AMD FX-8000er sind in Games kaum besser als die nur 100€ teuren Core i3...   


Mein Tipp:

Gehäuse Thermaltake Versa G1 mit Sichtfenster (VO600A1W3N)  37€
CPU Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, tray (CM8064601560722)  173€
Board ASRock H97 Anniversary (90-MXGWC0-A0UAYZ)  69€
RAM Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)  63€ (das von Dir gewählte hat 1,6V, das ist für die Intels an sich nicht vorgesehen...)
Festplatte Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)  49€ (die WD green ist eher als Datenspeicher gedacht, etwas langsam)
Netzteil Corsair CX Series Modular CX500M 500W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020059)  61€  ist qualitativ was besser und reicht auch völlig aus
DVD-LW kannst du so lassen
CPU-Kühler Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev. 2 (UCACO-P0900-CSB01)  25€ (der Thermaltake passt gar nicht in das gewählte Gehäuse rein...)

Das sind dann 487€. Dazu noch eine der AMD R9 290 für 260-280€, dann bist ggf. du KNAPP über 750€. Falls das zu viel ist, dann nimm den ein paar Euro teureren i5-4660 Box-Version, wo ein Intel-Kühler dabei ist, und kauf Dir erst später einen extra-Kühler, dann sparst Du 20€. Es muss ja auch nicht zwangsweise die Sapphire Tri-X sein, falls das zu teuer wird.

Ich würde sogar - falls es mit dem Preis knapp wird - EHER nur eine R9 280X nehmen und trotzdem den Intel i5, als dass ich nur den FX-8000er nehme plus eine R9 290. Denn die Graka kannst du später leicht mal aufrüsten, wenn die 280X zu lahm wird. Die CPU-Basis aber hast du erst mal "an der Backe"


----------



## Pawuun (30. Januar 2015)

Hey danke für Mühe, ich spiel das mal in meine Überlegungen mit ein. Wäre es eventuell auch sinnvoll ne GTX 960 zu nehmen? Ich weiß der GDDR5-Speicher ist kleiner, aber für aktuelle Games sollte das gute Stück doch noch ne angemessene Wahl sein oder? Ich sitz hier im Moment an nem 7-Jahre alten Laptop und fast alles wäre eine deutliche Verbesserung . 

Außerdem könnte ich mit der 960 noch Geld sparen und sie scheint auch nicht auch nicht so viel Strom zu fressen wie die Radeonkarten.

Ach ja ich stell gerade fest, dass der zweite Link wirklich nicht funktioniert. Da hätte ich ne r9 280 drin gehabt, die kostet nur 185 €. Außerdem ein 530 Watt Netzteil von Xilence und statt des MSI-MB das Biostar TA970 So.AM3+. Der Rest war gleich.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2015)

Die GTX 960 ist gut für den Preis, aber die R9 280 ist fast gleichgut, kostet etwas weniger und hat 3GB RAM. Und die R9 280X kostet 20€ mehr, ist aber auch stärker und hat ebenfalls 3GB RAM. Und bei Witcher 3 kann es gut sein, dass die GTX 960 eigentlich hohe Details schaffen würde, WENN sie mehr RAM hätte, so dass die AMDs dann sogar besser bei wegkommen. KANN sein - es gibt ja noch keine Tests  

Wegen dem Rest: AMD würd ich echt nicht nehmen, und ich bin jemand, der lange und oft AMD hatte. Und beim Netzteil lieber ein gutes, auch wenn es 10-20€ mehr kostet, als eines, das für nur 40€ auch 530W "hat" - die sind ist nämlich dann oft nicht stärker als ein Markennetzteil mit 450W für 40€ und haben dazu noch insgesamt schwächere Bauteile, verbrauchen auch mehr Strom, da sie nicht so effizient sind. Ein solides 500-550W-Modell für 60€ aber gibt Dir eine zuverlässige Versorgung für viele Jahre und auch spätere Aufrüstungen.


----------



## Pawuun (2. Februar 2015)

Wäre es eventuell sinnvoll darauf zu achten, jetzt schon ein Z97-MB zu kaufen, damit ich sobald entsprechend übertaktbare und bessere i7's mit 6 Kernen günstiger sind, diese später noch draufpacken kann? Oder haben die in der Regel nen anderen Sockel?

Edit: Ich seh gerade, dass die alle nen 2011-Sockel haben. Da scheint ein Z97 wohl nur mäßig Sinn zu machen oder?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2015)

Also, ein Z97 macht nur Sinn, wenn du mal einen core i7 für den Sockel 1150 nachkaufen willst und dann der Mehrtakt auch wirklich was bringt. Im Moment ist ein stark übertaktbarer core i7, der 30-40% mehr Takt als ein nicht übertakteter core i7, keine 5% schneller. Und im Vergleich zu einem Core i5 bringt ein core i7 auch noch nicht viel Leistungsplus.

_Wenn _du etwas mehr ausgeben kannst, würd ich eher statt eines teureren Boards nen Xeon 1231v3 nehmen. Der ist technisch wie ein core i7, nur günstiger und ohne eigene Grafikeinheit.


----------

